# Ladies only...



## Dove (Sep 8, 2005)

11 PEOPLE ON A ROPE


Eleven people were hanging on a rope under a
helicopter, ten men and one woman. The rope was
not strong enough to carry them all, so they decided
that one had to leave, because otherwise they were
all going to fall. They weren't able to name that
person, until the woman gave a very touching speech.
She said that she would voluntarily let go of the
rope, because, as a woman, she was used to giving up
everything for her husband and kids, or for men in
general, and was used to always making sacrifices
with little in return. As soon as she finished her
speech, all the men started clapping their hands....


MAIL TO AN INTELLIGENT WOMAN,
SO THAT SHE HAS SOMETHING TO SMILE ABOUT TODAY


----------



## KAYLINDA (Sep 9, 2005)

Oh Dove!  I'm so glad you can still find humor in your life with all the hard times you've been going through....I'm emailing this one to my mother in law right now!  Hilarious!


----------



## Cyberchef (Sep 9, 2005)

......... 

Thanks! That was cute!


----------



## tancowgirl2000 (Sep 9, 2005)

thank you so much!!  Im gonna be a sharin' it!!


----------



## Dove (Sep 9, 2005)

I always keep a sense of humor..That's what keeps me sans,sane,sane,sane


----------



## wasabi (Sep 9, 2005)

cyberchef, be careful, you are clapping,.........cyberchef?


----------



## SierraCook (Sep 9, 2005)

A good sense of humor helps me through many trying days at work where I feel like throttling someone or crying my eyes out. It is a good thing my truck does not have ears because it probably hears me say many things that my mother would not approve of.  

As they say laughter is the best medicine. Thanks for the laugh, Dove.   

Hugs, SC


----------



## Cyberchef (Sep 9, 2005)

Oops!  OHHHHH NOOOOO -  -help?!


----------



## kadesma (Sep 9, 2005)

Now you made us smile Marge...Bless you, it sure felt good  


kadesma


----------

